# Camera upgrade



## slat (Jan 11, 2017)

I currently have a SL1  and I'm considering upgrading.  I have been looking at the T6s or 70D, but recently started thinking about stretching the budget to move up to the 80D. 
Would appreciate some thoughts and opinions on this. I do a fair amount of wildlife/landscape with some travel and portrait to a lesser amount.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 11, 2017)

T6s and 70D are both decent cameras but if you can manage it I would personally chose the 80D for the following reasons.
For wildlife it has the best autofocus of the three by quite a bit plus 7 frames per second Like the 70D, where the T6S is only 5fps
For Landscapes it has the same sensor as the T6S which both have better dynamic range and ISO performance than the 70D
The 70D and 80D allow for fine focus adjustment of lenses. The Rebel line does not offer this.

Below are a couple of comparisons between these models. I don't claim they're the best comparisons just ones that I found with a quick google search.

Canon-EOS-Rebel-T6s-vs-Canon-EOS-80D
Canon-EOS-70D-vs-Canon-EOS-80D


----------



## weepete (Jan 12, 2017)

Yup, if you can stretch it to an 80D that's what I'd buy too.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'd also look at the 80D  
(and the M5 if you do a lot of lightweight travel)


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2017)

RE 80D versus 70D:   Better dynamic range in the 80D, by far. The 70D's sensor was like 11.6 total EV...the 80D breaks the long-standing barrier of 13 EV that Canon could not cross for such a time span (until 2016 I believe).

GO for the 80D if you can afford it, just for the significantly better opverall dynamic range, and everything that brings along with it.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes, 80D. I'm impressed with this camera.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 12, 2017)

Derrel said:


> RE 80D versus 70D:   Better dynamic range in the 80D, by far. The 70D's sensor was like 11.6 total EV...the 80D breaks the long-standing barrier of 13 EV that Canon could not cross for such a time span (until 2016 I believe).
> 
> GO for the 80D if you can afford it, just for the significantly better opverall dynamic range, and everything that brings along with it.


Derrel knows his stuff, 80D get it and don't think twice

Beyond the much better sensor you also have much better auto focus system and its even better for video.


----------



## slat (Mar 4, 2017)

In my procrastination I now have a new option available. Should I consider the 80d or the soon to be released 77d. Other than weather sealing what advantage does one have over the other? Thoughts please.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 4, 2017)

77D vs 80D
Canon 77D vs 80D: Which Should You Buy?


----------



## Rambojonil303 (Apr 25, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> T6s and 70D are both decent cameras but if you can manage it I would personally chose the 80D for the following reasons.
> For wildlife it has the best autofocus of the three by quite a bit plus 7 frames per second Like the 70D, where the T6S is only 5fps
> For Landscapes it has the same sensor as the T6S which both have better dynamic range and ISO performance than the 70D
> The 70D and 80D allow for fine focus adjustment of lenses. The Rebel line does not offer this.
> ...





slat said:


> I currently have a SL1  and I'm considering upgrading.  I have been looking at the T6s or 70D, but recently started thinking about stretching the budget to move up to the 80D.
> Would appreciate some thoughts and opinions on this. I do a fair amount of wildlife/landscape with some travel and portrait to a lesser amount.


I am new to this as well and 8OD was one of my options that was was going to get as well. I ended up getting a different one but 8OD was my close  runner up.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 25, 2017)

If there's anyway you can afford the 80D... it's the body to get.   It's so good that it's even somewhat competing with the 7D II (though the 7D II still has the advantage in several areas, the 80D is no slouch).  The difference between the older 70D and the newer 80D is significant (the most significant single model upgrade that line in several years).  

It has fairly significant improvements in ISO performance as well as dynamic range.  
It's weather-sealed.
It supports "auto-focus micro-adjustment" (AFMA) to allow you to fine-tune the focus of each individual lens (Rebel series bodies don't have that.)
It has true Dual-Pixel CMOS AF (although the 70D had that too) for much better performance in live-view as well as much better continuous focus tracking when shooting video without having to deal with "focus hunt".  Your SL1 would have had "Hybrid CMOS AF" but the "Dual Pixel CMOS AF" is a much better system.
It has a much better control layout -- more in line with the pro-bodies.


----------

